# best cordless phone



## davelerave (18 Sep 2004)

what's the best cordless out there.i'm looking for good range,speakerphone ,good screen and easy dialling from phonebook.


----------



## rainyday (18 Sep 2004)

Got cheapo Binatones in Argus last year and wouldn't recommend them. They do the basic job, but only just.


----------



## sueellen (19 Sep 2004)

As I mention here  we have the Eircom 4012 and find it great for calls/texting also.  Some people feel that they are too expenisve though but considering the last phone lasted 20 years we were due a replacement eircom[/i]%20digital%20cordless%20phones]Eircom Cordless Phones

There's a very good phone shop in Capel St. and I just cannot think of the name at the moment (bugging me) and they are very helpful - Clubman has given them a recommendation a couple of times also.  I will post back with the name after I have oiled the slowwwwwwwwwwwwww brain - now where did I leave the WD40 ........


----------



## davelerave (19 Sep 2004)

thanks for the info.i already happened to look at the 4012 on the eircom website.can't see much need of texting when i get free texts on the mobile(eircom rate 10c /text) or vibrating alert as the house phone wouldn't be in my pocket(unless the kids are trying to break it).hows the speakerphone and the speed dial on that model i wonder?


----------



## sueellen (19 Sep 2004)

Hi Dave,

Remembered the name of that helpful shop, mind you not until about 12oc last night - 5 hours  

Diagem Electronics, Ph 8722744.  They should be able to give you all the info.

I have only used the speakerphone when I hit it accidentally so not too sure about that aspect.  It certainly worked for me to hear the caller but as far as I can recall unless I was standing directly in front of the phone they could not hear me.  Does that make sense?

Never bother setting up speed dial on either home phone/mobile - too lazy - which is a contradiction in itself!

The Caller List stores the last 30 incoming calls which is handy.

We have the 4012 and 4012a (upstairs).


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2004)

after poor experience with various 'no brand' or 'low brand' cordless phones we settled on Siemens and last Christmas we  bought 3 of the digital cordless ones with the Eircom badge on for presents. We found it excellent,if a bit expensive at $150. It can send and recieve texts and has a speaker phone facility it also has a voice tag feature. Some of the Binatones from argus sound like your in a tank I woulnt touch them.
ajapale


----------



## davelerave (21 Sep 2004)

*phone*

same here.after buying various phones i'm looking for a top brand this time ,it will  mean less money wasted on unneccessary mobile calls i hope


----------

